# Adding Zoom as video source



## icantcu (Jul 17, 2020)

I just added OBS (64-bit 25.0.8) to my early 2015 MacBook Pro. How can I add Zoom a my streaming service? When I go to Prefereneces | Stream I don't see that has a choice.

I have a Elgato HD60 S connecting to a Sony A5100.

Thank you for looking.


----------



## KetanBaitule (Jul 17, 2020)

Hi icantcu

I am also a newbie in OBS studio but I knows how to some way to solve your issue.
OBS does not support direct streaming to Zoom, but you can use its Plugin VirtualCam.
You just need to install it and choose it as a camera in Zoom.

If you want to control audio through OBS, then you need to install another plugin known as VB Audio.

Here is the download link :
VirtualCam for OBS : https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-virtualcam.539/
VB-Audio : https://www.vb-audio.com/Cable/
After installing you have to start VirtualCam by going to Tool>VirtualCam
And then Start and use OBS as a camera

There are also many youtube videos you can refer for your help.


----------



## regstuff (Jul 17, 2020)

icantcu said:


> I just added OBS (64-bit 25.0.8) to my early 2015 MacBook Pro. How can I add Zoom a my streaming service? When I go to Prefereneces | Stream I don't see that has a choice.
> 
> I have a Elgato HD60 S connecting to a Sony A5100.
> 
> Thank you for looking.


Zoom does not have rtmp ingest. If you want to use OBS to send a feed into a zoom conference, use the virtual cam for mac: https://github.com/johnboiles/obs-mac-virtualcam

To route audio, can use soundflower: https://github.com/mattingalls/Soundflower


----------



## icantcu (Jul 19, 2020)

regstuff said:


> Zoom does not have rtmp ingest. If you want to use OBS to send a feed into a zoom conference, use the virtual cam for mac: https://github.com/johnboiles/obs-mac-virtualcam
> 
> To route audio, can use soundflower: https://github.com/mattingalls/Soundflower


Thank you both for your help.
I have installed VirtualCam. I'm sure I'm missing something simple but when I choose Tools > Start Virtual Camera I don't see the video from the A5100.  I have the cable from the A5100 HDMI port going to the HD60S in the Out port. I have  usb-c cable to USB cable from the IN side of the HD60 S going to the MacBook Pro aling with a HDMI cable.
I have followed the settings for the A5100 so I should be able to view what I recording on the A5100.

When I go to Zoom's Video tab in its Preferences I don't see either the A5100 nor OBS.
When I go to OBS Sources it doesn't see my camera as an option.

Any suggestions so OBS can see my video from the camera is appreciated.


----------



## regstuff (Jul 19, 2020)

icantcu said:


> Thank you both for your help.
> I have installed VirtualCam. I'm sure I'm missing something simple but when I choose Tools > Start Virtual Camera I don't see the video from the A5100.  I have the cable from the A5100 HDMI port going to the HD60S in the Out port. I have  usb-c cable to USB cable from the IN side of the HD60 S going to the MacBook Pro aling with a HDMI cable.
> I have followed the settings for the A5100 so I should be able to view what I recording on the A5100.
> 
> ...



Here is the workflow to get this working: Add HD60S as a video capture device in OBS. That unfortunately needs some roundaboutery: https://help.elgato.com/hc/en-us/articles/360031363132-OBS-Link-Setup
Once you start seeing your camera inside the scene, start the Virtual Cam. The Virtual Cam is an output from OBS. The OBS Program view goes "through" the virtual cam and can be detected as a webcam by other applications such as Zoom.
In Zoom, choose your camera source as the OBS Camera.


----------

